
Treehouse iPad App Blocked by Apple from Teaching Android - stevekinney
https://www.edsurge.com/n/2013-07-28-treehouse-ipad-app-blocked-from-teaching-android
======
lmm
I'm constantly amazed that hackers would submit to this kind of thing. But I
guess there's more money to be made on Apple's platform.

